# CD Receiver installation Questions



## 200sx96se (Nov 1, 2004)

This might seem pretty newbish, but I have some questions about the wiring harnesses from my car and the one from my new Clarion CD receiver. I have a 96 200sx SE and I just received my new CD receiver to replace my old stock Tape/Radio player. How do I connect my CD receiver's wires to the car's wires? Do I take out the wires from the two wire harnesses in my car and connect them to the wires from my CD receiver? Or do I need to get a new wire harness (like the one on Crutchfield)? 


Thanks..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

You could cut up the stock wire harness and splice them to the wires on your new head unit. 

Or you could go out and buy a stereo harness for your year Nissan, match up the wires with the new unit, and plug the whole thing into the stock wire harness....it makes the job so much easier, you dont mess with with your stock wiring, and if you get another receiver, you can use the same harness......


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> Or you could go out and buy a stereo harness for your year Nissan, match up the wires with the new unit, and plug the whole thing into the stock wire harness....it makes the job so much easier, you dont mess with with your stock wiring, and if you get another receiver, you can use the same harness......


That should be the only way you should do it.


----------



## 200sx96se (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright, thanks... is the wiring harness on Clutchfield reasonably priced?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i got my harness from ebay for like $7 compared to the $20 pepboys wanted it was a good deal


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

If you buy a receiver from Cruthfield they throw in the harness, so thats a good deal. 

But if you order it seperately, you will have to pay S&H on it. Just take a trip to AutoZone, Wal-Mart, Circuit City, or your local stereo shop. It should cost around $10-$20.......


----------

